# I found something that treats DP/DR. Works for as long as you have it on =D!



## Roooledoulf (May 22, 2013)

I dont know whether you guys already know it or not, but this helps amazingly for those of you that dont.

Its called "ASMR". It is videos where people speak softly, and make sounds for you to listen to. Its abit weird and sad, but it completely takes away the DP/DR for as long as im listening to it.


----------



## dpdr (May 17, 2013)

:s


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow that is incredibly pleasant to watch and listen to. Really helps awaken the senses.

I like this one...


----------



## mizshea (Mar 27, 2012)

im not sure what the video was for but it made me laugh...


----------

